# Worth sharing



## planter (22 Aug 2008)

Thought this was worth sharing -

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44309

Aquascaping on a grand scale

Enjoy


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Aug 2008)

thats stunning. 

mark


----------



## aaronnorth (22 Aug 2008)

amazing, 8 hours maintenance though!


----------



## Graeme Edwards (22 Aug 2008)

Nice design, typical of a large " low maint" tank. They must be hungry because they seem to make a meal out of the setup, lol. Looks nice though, and I like their friend who they joke about not being happy Ayeo I think his name was.


----------



## johÎ·ski (24 Aug 2008)

what a beauty! I allways get jealous when i look at other peoples homes & setups lol


----------



## TDI-line (24 Aug 2008)

Nice find UKplanter.


----------

